
5 ImageMagick command line examples - iuguy
http://www.ioncannon.net/linux/81/5-imagemagick-command-line-examples-part-1/
======
retroafroman
It's funny that I can never remember exactly which options to use when I use
ImageMagick (or GraphicsMagick), but in about 5 seconds, I can Alt-tab to the
browser window that's open, google search for the switches I need, then alt-
tab back the CL, and finally run my command. All in less time than it takes
for Gimp to open.

